# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  طلب فك شفره

## maro_920

عندى موبايل lg ms910
metro pcs
imie     99000060141389 
عايزه فك الشفره بتاعه علشان اقدر اشغله

----------

